# show us your slingshots !



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

i love making slingshots and i love seeing the ones that others make so, lets see em' !! here is a few of mine.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great slings love the carvings on them are they all hand made?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am very impressed with your shooters. Bill


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice handiwork!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

do you eat the pigeon? with the lead? i don't think thats very healty


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You got some great shooters there Static! Very good skill! Here is my latest as my avatar.


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks everyone! yeah I do make them all by hand. and yes I ate the bird (its a dove though, not a pigeon)as long as you dont eat the lead it cant hurt you. ok now its everybody elses turn to share some pics








I like yours smitty it looks sturdy. can we see a picture of it from the front??


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

i will post my slingshot and what it can do when i get my new phone


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

here is a photo of one from the front. Not "the" one, but from same pattern.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Smitty. JT


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

whats the different between dove and pigeon?


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

This is what Bunny Buster made for me.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Trugreen. JT


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

Frodo said:


> whats the different between dove and pigeon?


well they are slightly smaller than a pigeon, they taste good, Im not much of a zooligist.


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

TRUGREEN said:


> View attachment 85
> This is what Bunny Buster made for me.


very cool I like the half bark half shaved look (not being dirty here







) what is that thing he embedded in the handle??


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

I think it is a steel ball.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

smitty said:


> here is a photo of one from the front. Not "the" one, but from same pattern.


love the slingshot in you picture just has that smooth look


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you very much. I sure enjoy shooting it. It feels good in my hand, like a solid shooter.


----------

